# Masturbation: Do you subscribe to the mainstream idea it is healthy?



## Lemmingwise (May 15, 2020)

This is not a topic about porn, though I'm sure that subject will come up. This is about masturbation itself. I think the mainstream idea is that masturbation is healthy, that everyone should do it because it's fun and that you shouldn't overdo it.

The history of views on masturbation is a tumulteous one. Many historical views seem to be that masturbation (in men) saps the strength and vigor. And that it makes women crazy(er). Some american colonies leveled the death penalty on masturbators, based on the views in the Onassia book by Tissot.

Circumcision of men in the US derives directly from Kellog believing masturbation to be worse than war, plague, small-pox. His suggestion to burn the clitoris with acid wasn't as long lived.

Now many of those views I presume are not subscribed to by any of the people reading this (correct me if wrong). Though speaking purely personally, I have noticed significant difference in energy with or without masturbation that is different from with or without ejaculation through sex  (possibly for all the positive effects of sex). But it's hard to judge if those things are placebo, with a dataset of one.

There are more contemporary people who take a negative view on masturbation, including the whole nofap thing and no nut november and fringe people like e. michael jones who consider it a form of sexual /political control. On the other end of the insanity spectrum you have things like the "all about me" sex education in Birmingham that was aimed at teaching masturbation to 4-5 year olds. I'm just curious to know if there other people who have divergent positions than the mainstream, and why? Or if they have unorthodox reasons for their orthodox position. Share your thoughts and experiences.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 15, 2020)

yes its healthy. just dont do it every fucking day.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (May 15, 2020)

Making this thread was masturbatory.


----------



## Marco Fucko (May 15, 2020)

Legalize brothels and let dudes bust a nut in a true and honest female, win-win.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (May 15, 2020)

No, self rape is literally worse than the Rwandan genocide and makes all the angels cry.


----------



## Classist. (May 15, 2020)

I think that  for some it can be a timewaster but it's not that bad. I think the worst thing about masturbation is that frankly for many people sex is highly motivating and with that deep psychological need constantly satiated some people might not achieve as much as they might otherwise. That said people who talk about semen retention or say your dick will fall off are retarded.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (May 15, 2020)

Besides some disturbing professors, the popular idea seems to be that masturbation is a sign of being a loser, regardless of any health benefit. Of course people do it anyways because modern social interaction is fucked.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (May 15, 2020)

I'm sure fucking your gf everyday is more healthy, not sure why anyone would choose to masturbate instead unless you're crippled or morbidly obese or something


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 15, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Making this thread was masturbatory.


Felt good to make the thread too.

It's like Diogenes said when he was criticized for masturbating at the market.  "If only it were as easy to banish hunger by rubbing my belly "


----------



## Botchy Galoop (May 15, 2020)

Masturbation in puberty is healthy and a wonderful thing.
Masturbation as a single person is healthy. Better to whack it than stick your dick in crazy.
Masturbation occasionally if in a relationship is  healthy.
Masturbation as your main release in a relationship is fucked. Divorce court ahead.
If your main release in a relationship is still masturbation, either your partner has a problem or you have a problem.


----------



## ExciteDyke (May 15, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> I'm sure fucking your gf everyday is more healthy, not sure why anyone would choose to masturbate instead unless you're crippled or morbidly obese or something


Their gfs all coincidentally share the name "Rosie Palms"


----------



## Tim Buckley (May 15, 2020)

Mastubration is healthy, porn however is a very toxic drug which people should avoid in general.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (May 15, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Mastubration is healthy, porn however is a very toxic drug which people should avoid in general.


Agreed. It is much better for people to be able to pleasure themselves without external stimuli.

I think the big reason why we have this whole Incel problem is that men can cope with singleness with pornography. Whereas in the past guys would just get so damn bored of it they'd get over their nervousness and ask a chick out.


----------



## Tim Buckley (May 15, 2020)

Cardenio said:


> I think the big reason why we have this whole Incel problem is that men can cope with singleness with pornography.


Incels are unable to do such a thing as "coping", specially regarding sex issues but I digress.


----------



## Wraith (May 15, 2020)

I fap to Lemmingwise four times a day already. I don't see the problem here. 



Spoiler



Never do things in 3s. It's retarded.


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 15, 2020)

In my experience too frequent masturbation numbs your penis out taking a lot of the pleasure away and making it frustrating, I've even had incidents where the skin has worn off a bit.

But after going about a week with an orgasm it gets really uncomfortable and I couldn't imagine continuing to deal with that and not just rubbing one out and getting it over with, there's absolutely no harm in at least an occasional fap.

As for what material you use for stimulation though one should always tread lightly with the typical internet pornography, pictures of beautiful ladies in various states of undress should be enough for you most of the time if you want to be healthy sexuality wise.

And if you have to watch porn try to keep it to the more tasteful amateur stuff oftentimes featuring real couples or at least real people, not "pornstars", stuff that is actually real and even then that should be used in moderation.


----------



## The Spice boi (May 15, 2020)

I'd say the biggest drawback to masturbation is that it's a big productivity killer, for me at least.

Healthy, sure. But bad if you need to push yourself to work on something and theres no pressure to get it done


----------



## Positron (May 15, 2020)

If you fap to trannies you'll go blind.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (May 15, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Incels are unable to do such a thing as "coping", specially regarding sex issues but I digress.


I guess I could have phrased that better. What I mean is that the majority of those within the Incel community weren't turned into incels overnight. Most people are not natural charmers, 99 percent of men get rejected.

Not getting sex makes men horny, and when the best thing you had until the 2000s was a Penthouse magazine jacking off got boring quick. So what did men do? They self improved or they just settled down with an ugly girl.

But then free high quality porn came along. And now men can cope and just jerk off and not care that they're single. That's what leads to inceldome.


----------



## Spamy the Bot (May 15, 2020)

The key is doing it in moderation and avoid overstimulation.
People get used to things if they do them too often and require more extreme inputs to get their kicks.
See how porn addicts and coomers are going into a more fucked up direction because the normal-ish stuff just doesn't work anymore.

Doing it much will possibly make you feel lethargic and low key depressed. And being passive sucks.


----------



## Hux (May 15, 2020)

Don't be a insatiable Coomer that whacks it all day everyday until you go raw and start shooting blanks, but don't fall in with the NoFap lunatics that think you should never ever let your dick have any kind of stimulation whatsoever for the rest of your life.

Keep it in moderation, do it if you have to. As Carlin said: If God didn't want us to masturbate, he would have made or arms a lot shorter


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 15, 2020)

Cardenio said:


> I guess I could have phrased that better. What I mean is that the majority of those within the Incel community weren't turned into incels overnight. Most people are not natural charmers, 99 percent of men get rejected.
> Not getting sex makes men horny, and when the best thing you had until the 2000s was a Penthouse magazine jacking off got boring quick. So what did men do? They self improved or they just settled down with an ugly girl.
> But then free high quality porn came along. And now men can cope and just jerk off and not care that they're single. That's what leads to inceldome.


this post is wrong.
incels are created by consistent social rejection and exclusion. it's not (just) about the classic "will you go out with me" "ewww no get away from me you loser" rejection, but the accumulation of small to medium scale rejections in all types of social situations. not being let in on in-jokes, not being invited to parties and events, not being picked for group assignments, not being flirted with, not being talked to, etc. you know, all the normal socialising that takes place in adolescence - inceldom is what happens to those guys who are not part of it.

as for masturbation: it makes you lazy, it kills your drive and motivation, it saps your energy. at least that's what happens in men, can't say how it is in women.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 15, 2020)

It's better than the right wing argument that masturbation is sinful and God hates you for doing it. 

I would say it's a natural urge as you get older. As everybody said, moderation and self regulation is important when combating those urges. 

Talk to a nurse or trusted individual about masturbation, especially within your early adult years. 

Sex is natural, but make sure you know the dos and donts of it.


----------



## Salad Dodger (May 15, 2020)

I don't have a problem with it. Sometimes it's just about quick and efficient means to an end, or a more caring act if your partner is tired or not in the mood.

Though if you're in a relationship and one or both of you would rather have 'alone time' it's probably best to have a talk or reevaluate things.

I've heard men say that they feel drained and depressed if they engage in it too often for too long. Out of curiosity does sex give the same feelings or is it a masturbation thing primarily?


----------



## Botchy Galoop (May 15, 2020)

I understand that there are no women on the internet, and most certainly there are no women who are Farmers...but with that being said, I am curious if any (biological) women will chime in about the masturbation question.

So I have some questions for the females...

Was masturbation a thing for you when going thru puberty?
Do you masturbate while in a relationship?
Do you think your male partner masturbates?
Are you threatened or otherwise disturbed to know your male partner masturbates?
Are there times you prefer to masturbate rather than engage in sex with your partner?

Dr Ruth wants to know....


----------



## Trashfire Garbagefuck (May 15, 2020)

lol deep thoughts


----------



## Homer J. Fong (May 15, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> this post is wrong.
> incels are created by consistent social rejection and exclusion. it's not (just) about the classic "will you go out with me" "ewww no get away from me you loser" rejection, but the accumulation of small to medium scale rejections in all types of social situations. not being let in on in-jokes, not being invited to parties and events, not being picked for group assignments, not being flirted with, not being talked to, etc. you know, all the normal socialising that takes place in adolescence - inceldom is what happens to those guys who are not part of it.
> 
> as for masturbation: it makes you lazy, it kills your drive and motivation, it saps your energy. at least that's what happens in men, can't say how it is in women.


It's funny to occassionally get disagreement on a forum and realize how flawed your thinking was. I was basing my own life experiences and assuming that's what life was like for all similar people.

I don't think it's something to be ashamed about on the goddamn Kiwifarms but I had several years of inceldome. But contrary to what you wrote it wasn't one of facing rejection, I just didn't look or attempt any form initmacy with another person. At that stage of my life I had little money and was fat and so I viewed myself as unfuckable and didn't think I could attract a woman. It really wasn't traumatic because I had escapism in the form of video games and porn.

What kicked me out of it was getting better employment and my health improved as a side effect. I do think there's a lot of people who stay single purely because of low self esteem. And I do think watching porn of women being bounced around well endowed cocks doesn't help a man's self esteem.

If you reject yourself then it really doesn't matter what the rest of the world says.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 15, 2020)

I assume the masturbation rate has exponentially increased in the last couple months.

Look: masturbation is completely normal, but as with everything that induces any level of pleasure, there will always be tards that overdo it to the point of addiction. 

As long as you're able to control yourself it's fine.


----------



## Judge Holden (May 15, 2020)

Cooming to bed, and cooming to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise





Keep it at 2 a day max and you should be fine. Any more and you are probably overdoing it.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (May 15, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Talk to a nurse


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (May 15, 2020)

No. I've masturbated way too much in my life and it's destroyed my brain. But, I have no other choice.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (May 15, 2020)

Note the lack of women ITT.
(Rating myself late  )


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 15, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Note the lack of women ITT.
> (Rating myself late  )



That's because most women masturbate every once in a while, but are smart enough not to talk about it. Especially in an online discussion where anyone can see it.

My personal stance is there's no problem with doing it in moderation, especially if you're young or single. Just don't go overboard and become an actual honest-to-god coomer and don't make threads or clickbait articles about it.

*TLDR*-Everyone's probably done it at least once, but nobody wants to hear about it


----------



## ScamL Likely (May 15, 2020)

It's best avoided when possible but sometimes excess testosterone causes homicidal aggression so there are times when it's necessary.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 15, 2020)

I masturbated once in 2007 and I went blind and my hands fell off.


----------



## Clown Baby (May 15, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> That's because most women do masturbate every once in a while, but are smart enough not to talk about it. Especially in an online discussion where anyone can see it.


Dainty girls only flick their clits during the new moon under an open sky with their sweetheart whispering gentle encouragements close by.


----------



## Lavarising (May 15, 2020)

Botchy Galoop said:


> I understand that there are no women on the internet, and most certainly there are no women who are Farmers...but with that being said, I am curious if any (biological) women will chime in about the masturbation question.
> 
> So I have some questions for the females...
> 
> ...


Okay, so I've never been huge on masturbation on the first place, so take these responses with a grain of salt I guess.

1. I started going through puberty when I was 11, and my family never really explained anything about sex to me, so I never really wanted to do it at that age. When I was 13, my friends basically gave me the sex talk and explained genitals to me. After that, I kind of tried it, but I mess up really bad and tried to fit more in than I actually could. Anyways, I didn't regain interest again until I was 15, and by then I had a better idea of what to do.
2. A little bit, but it's really rare. 
3. Yeah, the last guy I dated straight up told me that he did. Part of the reason we broke up is because he said he did it around 20 times a week. 
4. If he's still a productive, hygienic, and for the most part well put together person; no. If it takes up a significant amount of time, and legitimately becomes part of his identity; yes.
5. No, I prefer the intimacy of sex.

Anyways, that's just me. I have some friends who say they masturbate a lot more though, and some who don't do it at all. I think it's just a regular person to person thing. The biggest difference I've noticed is that it seems like girls take longer to figure out how to properly masturbate. It sounds dumb, but I didn't even know I had a clitoris for the longest time, and when I found it I was kind of scared. But yeah, I hope those were somewhat suitable answers!


----------



## Chicken Picnic (May 15, 2020)

Badfishhh said:


> It sounds dumb, but I didn't even know I had a clitoris for the longest time, and when I found it I was kind of scared.


Well from what I gather from a lot of straight women, a lot of men aren't that aware of them either so I assume they'd have the same reaction. Don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## No Exit (May 15, 2020)

Chicken Picnic said:


> Well from what I gather from a lot of straight women, a lot of men aren't that aware of them either so I assume they'd have the same reaction. Don't beat yourself up over it.


I've never understood this meme, it's pretty easy to find. You can even feel it on the inside if you finger around for it.


----------



## GHTD (May 15, 2020)

Masturbation is a Jewish trick.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 15, 2020)

Anti-fap is for faggots.
Cooming is for coomers.


----------



## eeeeeeeeeeeee diot (May 15, 2020)

I only masturbate to Jesus Christ.


----------



## The Pink Panther (May 15, 2020)

I jerk off every day. It's healthy.

"Moderate it" lol I know one thing for sure and that's the fact that all of you fags don't moderate your masturbation, you're only saying it to put a good front up, Kiwifarms is filled with coomers.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 15, 2020)

Enough said.



Badfishhh said:


> 1. I started going through puberty when I was 11, and my family never really explained anything about sex to me, so I never really wanted to do it at that age. When I was 13, my friends basically gave me the sex talk and explained genitals to me. After that, I kind of tried it, but I mess up really bad and tried to fit more in than I actually could.



So you popped your own cherry, I take it?


----------



## Kenobi (May 15, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bpJQ-RaYjo
		









						Eddie Meduza - Runke Ball LYRICS
					

Här kommer lyrics från mig & cristina !




					www.youtube.com
				




The mad man dropping red pills 20 yrs after his death!


----------



## Least Concern (May 15, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Mastubration is healthy, porn however is a very toxic drug which people should avoid in general.


I used to think the "porn is a drug" thing was ridiculous, but after I got married and began using porn only very rarely (instead of several times a week since adolescence), it started making sense. I'm now rather shocked and disturbed at the types and volume of pr0n I consoomed before marriage, and have continued to avoid it since my divorce (for intentional masturbation purposes anyway; it can be hard to avoid accidental exposure in some of the stupider corners of the internet). And man, now summer's coming around and the college girls are out in their short shorts and sleeveless tops and even just that is enough to feel the hormones shifting around in my brain now. There really is something to the idea that if you use porn enough, you'll get numb to the common stuff and end up seeking out more of it, and more extreme kinds of it.

I try not to judge porn users, but it really should be considered a substance that can be abused just like booze and pills. Certainly, if porn use is taking up too much time and/or money in your life and/or leading you to download things you feel ashamed about later, it's time to take a few steps back.

As for masturbation itself, I don't consider it unhealthy if you're not in a relationship.



No Exit said:


> I've never understood this meme, it's pretty easy to find. You can even feel it on the inside if you finger around for it.


Same here. It's such easy bonus points if you know where to find it and what to do with it. I get the impression that it's part of a broader attitude by some guys that sex is all about getting their rocks off and they don't care too much about the pleasure of the woman they're with, but maybe that's overthinking it.



Spoiler: LC's clitoris fun time advice for consenting adults only



Gents, have your lady take a shower, then get down there, spread her lips with your weak hand and flick and suck that thing like it's a nipple (careful with your teeth). At the same time, with your strong hand (this might be a bit of a workout), you put as many fingers as she's comfortable with inside, palm up, and curl your fingers up so you rub the top of the inside of her vagina with your fingertips (trim your nails first). You can thank me later. (And fuck any loser who says going down on a girl is for betas and simps. What can be more alpha than making your girl coom to the verge of tears?)


----------



## Lavarising (May 15, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Enough said.
> 
> 
> 
> So you popped your own cherry, I take it?


I sadly did lol.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (May 15, 2020)

It's fine, just don't overdo it.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (May 15, 2020)

Wanking is probably okay unless you're doing it like five times a day, or missing out on things to wank, or shrugging off what you should be doing to wank. Porn is itself bad, it's just the fucking worst.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (May 15, 2020)

I thought it gave you cancer.

_Everything_ gives you cancer.


----------



## Longjack Attack (May 15, 2020)

Whenever you feel you're urges getting too strong and on the brink of addiction, just drop and give yourself 30 pushups.

Exercise should be a good alternative to combat the hornies. HIIT cardio (High intensity interval training), should tire you enough to where you won't even think about touching it.

Other than that, it doesn't hurt you in moderation.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 16, 2020)

It's interesting when it comes to topics like this, a topic I presume people don't usually talk about, they don't really give much reason for one path or another.

Nobody sees us use the proverbial poop knife so we consider our own choices normal and say them prescriptively for others.

It's pretty interesting.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 16, 2020)

I coom on arm day
I coom on leg day
I coom to become the ultimate being


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (May 16, 2020)

It seems like there's enough evidence that orgasm is good for you regardless of how you do it (with self or a partner) but porn seems messed up to me. 
Anal stuff sounds insanely unhygienic. People should only be allowed to do butt stuff in specially quarantined rooms. It also makes no sense to do on women bc they can't actually get pleasure from it since it all comes from their clit. I guess men have a prostrate gland so it makes more sense for them. I don't wanna live in a world where the deadly combo of butt plugs and unsanitary people exist. It also makes you more likely to have fecal incontinence even when all other factors are controlled. Pretty hot.   
I wish people wouldn't talk about masturbation casually in real life. I know this a common thing but I don't want to know unless you are actually my sexual partner. More liberal laid back families sometimes mention it and sex related things and it's seems toxic to me. Family should be asexual. When you are with family you can be safe from it. 
As a Pagan I have yet to find any classical references to masturbation being condemned, unethical or unhealthy. The closest I have found is Vestal Virgins who's indivdual purity the whole city depends on and masturbation was also mocked because it was associated with slaves because slaves weren't allowed to get married. So they're like haha you're poor you jackoff.


----------



## Chad Nasty (May 16, 2020)

30x a day TOPS
Dont overdo it.


----------



## Salad Dodger (May 16, 2020)

Botchy Galoop said:


> I understand that there are no women on the internet, and most certainly there are no women who are Farmers...but with that being said, I am curious if any (biological) women will chime in about the masturbation question.
> 
> So I have some questions for the females...
> 
> ...




Okay, I'll answer the survey.

Yep, discovered it before puberty and perfected it after.

In a relationship? Sometimes. If partner is busy, tired or I just want something quick and efficient.

Male partner? Have had and I just assumed they would.

Threatened by it? No. Same as not bothered by their occasional porn consumption. I'd be bothered if partner was a chronic masturbator and their was no shared sex life. 

Only time it's preferred is if it's in the interest of efficiency.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 16, 2020)

On  practical level it's a tricky situation when you're breaking in your first concubine and you don't want to use force, especially if you're using  man as the clay and the hrt hasnt really kicked in yet. Masturbating in front of them can prep them for what they will be receiving but can also frighten them into dramatic actions. I'd recommend simply depriving them of food or sleep until the point where they're more compliant and have them do all the handwork, it also has the advantage of easing them into the dynamics.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 16, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> On  practical level it's a tricky situation when you're breaking in your first concubine and you don't want to use force, especially if you're using  man as the clay and the hrt hasnt really kicked in yet. Masturbating in front of them can prep them for what they will be receiving but can also frighten them into dramatic actions. I'd recommend simply depriving them of food or sleep until the point where they're more compliant and have them do all the handwork, it also has the advantage of easing them into the dynamics.



TIL they had HRT in Imperial Rome

But yeah, I can't tell if this is a bait thread or an honest thread with bait potential.


----------



## Least Concern (May 16, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> It's interesting when it comes to topics like this, a topic I presume people don't usually talk about, they don't really give much reason for one path or another.
> 
> Nobody sees us use the proverbial poop knife so we consider our own choices normal and say them prescriptively for others.
> 
> It's pretty interesting.


The other side of that is that this is the internet, where it's easy to find other people that share your interests, whatever your interests may be, and those people can come together and build an echo chamber where they justify and normalize that interest and egg each other on. A recent example of this is the zoosadist stuff. Maybe 30 or 40 years ago someone would think "boy, I'd really like to rape a puppy to death," but then they'd realize that's not normal and self-shame themselves out of that idea. But now they can go onto the internet and post about their puppy-raping fantasies and then other people share their own stories and fantasies and egg you on and now it seems like fantasizing about raping puppies to death is this totally normal thing that a significant portion of the population finds acceptable. Replace "puppy-raping" with "interpreting the Old Testament literally" or "wanting to seize the means of production" or "writing JavaScript" and you pretty much have the entire internet. You can normalize and justify _anything_ here.

EDIT: To bring this back on topic, the "anything" can also encompass both "wanking three times a day to underage Estonian tranny porn is fine" and "you will burn in hell for all eternity if you touch your own swimsuit area."


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 16, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> But yeah, I can't tell if this is a bait thread or an honest thread with bait potential.




Deep Thoughts is like articles and happening except more weirdos and less yank warhawks so I take every thing here with  a pinch of salt.  That's why I feel comfortable discussing how much gaslighting was required before steve accepted his new name of livia.  It's about 4-5 weeks as long as you start with a total simp.


----------



## eeeeeeeeeeeee diot (May 17, 2020)

No Exit said:


> I've never understood this meme, it's pretty easy to find. You can even feel it on the inside if you finger around for it.


The clitoris isn't inside, it's outside, damn. Not finding it is understandable since it's hidden with part of the skin, to be honest.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 17, 2020)

eeeeeeeeeeeee_diot said:


> The clitoris isn't inside, it's outside, damn. Not finding it is understandable since it's hidden with part of the skin, to be honest.



I wanted to find something funny to illustrate  joke, but then I ran into this.

Wtf duckduckgo inagesearch.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (May 18, 2020)

I think a lot of nofap/other anti-masturbation types inherently wrap up porn addiction and extreme fetishism in with masturbating. If you crank one out say a couple times a week that's fine. If you're constantly whacking it every day there might be a problem


----------



## queerape (May 23, 2020)

Masturbation is only unhealthy if it interferes with your life or life goals. Porn and masturbation in healthy amounts is ok, and even needed to maintain normal mental health. Everyone gets horny sometimes, and even if you have a partner what if they aren't available or in the mood?


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 24, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> I wanted to find something funny to illustrate  joke, but then I ran into this.
> 
> Wtf duckduckgo inagesearch.
> 
> View attachment 1301709



They're obviously fans of Last Stranding.


----------



## babaGAReeb (May 24, 2020)

masturbation is a waste of perfectly good cum

semen can be used as a food source to feed the starving children in africa


----------



## murgatroid (May 24, 2020)

I subscribe to the thinking that masturbation is healthy in moderate amounts but porn is unhealthy because it can desensitize you to sex. I personally think that watching the most common p in v type porn with a man and a woman can have a psychological effect and subconsciously or consciously turn you into a voyeur/cuck.


----------



## Cyclonus (May 24, 2020)

Nofap was started by an orgasm denial fetishist who wanted to jerk off to other people's sexual frustration.


----------



## ditto (May 24, 2020)

Well, according to Reddit if you don't masturbate you get all kinds of crazy mental powers and the opposite sex will find you irresistible.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 24, 2020)

Just eat Corn Flakes and you'll quit slappin' your snake around


----------

